# [q] wallpapers



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

How come when I dl a wallpaper and try and set it I can only crop a section of the dl wallpaper for the actually wallpaper on my phone? They should be the right size to begin with when I dl them, so that shouldn't be the problem. Anyone know how to "fit to screen" so the whole pic ends up as the wallpaper instead of just cropping part of it?

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## Nefariouss (Jul 16, 2011)

I know on Gingeritis3D the wallpaper doesn't scroll as my homescreens do. Because of this I can only choose a portion of the wallpaper. My guess is the same thing for you.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"Nefariouss said:


> I know on Gingeritis3D the wallpaper doesn't scroll as my homescreens do. Because of this I can only choose a portion of the wallpaper. My guess is the same thing for you.


Yea I'm on gingeritis 3d beta 6. Any way to change this you know?

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## Nefariouss (Jul 16, 2011)

No way to do it as far as I know.


----------



## Ricky Babalu (Jul 23, 2011)

I got tired of using photoshop to fix my wallpapers. Now I use an app called "Wizardrii" in the market, it does the work for you.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"Ricky Babalu said:


> I got tired of using photoshop to fix my wallpapers. Now I use an app called "Wizardrii" in the market, it does the work for you.


Word, ill check it out

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Whh, doesn't really work any different. Crop scrolling is the closest the stretch tovfit as you can get, but it still crops part and blows it up, I want to be able to resize the photos to future the screen the way it should do. I guess ill have to Photoshop them

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

Nefariouss said:


> I know on Gingeritis3D the wallpaper doesn't scroll as my homescreens do. Because of this I can only choose a portion of the wallpaper. My guess is the same thing for you.


do they have ADW Launcher as their main launcher... if so go into ADW settings > General Behavior > Animations & Effects > check Wallpaper Scrolling


----------



## Nefariouss (Jul 16, 2011)

JsinLegacy said:


> do they have ADW Launcher as their main launcher... if so go into ADW settings > General Behavior > Animations & Effects > check Wallpaper Scrolling


It's a sense based rom. So ADW isn't on there by default.


----------

